# Bass technique



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Trying to learn some fast Steve Harris ( Iron Maiden)type stuff, most is no problem except the Gallop.. Groups of three notes played very fast.
Watching him do it looks live he is slaping down with 3 fingers in a "V" shape..kinda like drumming your fingers on the table hand flat.
When I do that I can't get the tone or even volume notes.If I use a "U" shape and aim my fingers to my palm but then I can't keep it fast and even..

Any ideas?


----------

